# Brown & Sharp Dividing Head!



## David (Apr 21, 2014)

I picked this up the other day and was hoping someone here may have the same head or information about it.

The gentelman I got it from is a retired tool & die maker who had owned it for 40 plus years.  The head and tail stock move and function as they should but need a good cleaning.

From what I can gather it is a 10" B&S.  There are no identifying markings other than the B&S badge.

I know one thing, it is heavy!  Does anybody have one?


----------



## bcall2043 (Apr 21, 2014)

David said:


> I picked this up the other day and was hoping someone here may have the same head or information about it.
> 
> .................From what I can gather it is a 10" B&S...............?



David, 

Nice score!

I have a instruction and parts manual that I got online somewhere that has information on what they call the B&S #0, #1, and #2. I have included a screen capture below of the #0 & #1 that shows the dimensions. A 10 inch head would appear to be a #1 but I also noted that your head has a different  design for the swivel saddle clamp mechanism so it may be an older or newer model.



I have a much earlier version that has yet another version of the swivel locking. I have included a photo below.



Sorry I don't have the exact information on your model.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## valleyboy101 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm sorry David but I don't have any info on your dividing head, but I do have an opinion - it's a nice one with everything but fresh paint.  You're fortunate to get the tailstock as the frequently go astray.
Michael


----------



## David (Apr 21, 2014)

bcall2043 said:


> David,
> 
> Nice score!
> 
> ...



Thanks Benny.  I'm not sure of the age but I know it is old.  I will continue to look for info on this unit.  I guess the setup and operation is basically the same on the B&S models?


----------



## keith524 (Feb 19, 2015)

I have one very close to the one you pictured. mine is the universal model though, it has the gears to use to do helical cuts. mine has a pat. date of 1917


----------



## Brain Coral (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello David,

I don't own a B&S dividing head, but I noticed that your DH has a plate behind the chuck for direct dividing. That's a nice feature. Tubalcain posted a video recently about a Cincinnati DH that he bought that has that same feature.

Here's the link...





Brian


----------



## keith524 (Feb 20, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## keith524 (Feb 20, 2015)

well, its not letting me post pics?


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 20, 2015)

keith524 said:


> well, its not letting me post pics?




Click on Upload a File (Right next to Post Reply), Click on Choose File. It will upload automatically.
Then below, choose Thumbnail or Full Image to insert it into the text editor.


----------



## keith524 (Feb 21, 2015)

ok great, here is mine! thank you sir!


----------



## hermetic (Feb 21, 2015)

I have a very similar one, which I judged to be a B&S although the medallion is missing, as is the direct dividing plate, and the tailstock. I have stripped it, washed may years of sludge out of it, and rebuilt it. It is a superb bit of kit, also a compound with the gearing, I could find out very little about it. Again it is older than that one you have. Here it is, modeled by my daughter, Emily


----------

